# Free NKJV Bible at Olive Tree



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 30, 2014)

At the Olive Tree Bible Study App store they are giving away the NKJV over the weekend; their app is handy -- I can compare different versions easily, plus copy and paste easily. I have already gotten the KJV, ESV, NASB, NLB, RV etc etc from them previously.


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you Steve, this looks nice, I've not tried their app before but would appreciate having the NKJV handy on my iTouch.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 30, 2014)

It also works in a Windows environment.


----------



## Berean (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, Steve. Forgive me for being unfamiliar with this. So the OliveTree Bible Study App is the (free?) basic program, and then you add modules to your library? Are the books/modules useable on all platforms (Windows, Android, iPad, Mac, etc.), or are they platform-specific? Are these books stored on your computer, or on a server like Amazon does with Kindle books? BTW, the FAQ was MIA. http://www.olivetree.com/help/faq

To add, this Q/A page is helpful for Windows. Windows Desktop â€“ Device â€“ Olive Tree Help Center


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> At the Olive Tree Bible Study App store they are giving away the NKJV over the weekend; their app is handy -- I can compare different versions easily, plus copy and paste easily. I have already gotten the KJV, ESV, NASB, NLB, RV etc etc from them previously.



Thanks for the heads up on this. Did you get an email notification, or did you just happen to log on and see it? If I did get a heads up on this it must have gone to an email account that I never check. 

I sort of have a love/hate relationship with Olive Tree, partly because it seems to take forever to start up. That's how it was for Blackberry and it's the same for Android. I prefer Laridian (Pocket Bible) and maybe even CadreBible and Tecarta but they don't have the free resources that Olive Tree makes available from time to time. But maybe there is something I'm missing. I do know Olive Tree has been around a long time, maybe even going back to the Palm days. 

I've gotten some very inexpensive resources for Logos in recent years by picking up Libronix software on sale here and there, which they will still honor even though the Libronix platform is obsolete and no longer supported. I don't think many of them have been Reformed (unless you count the MacArthur Study Bible) but I've gotten the NKJV, NASB and so on plus a number of commentaries and Study Bibles and reference works that can be of some help.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2014)

Berean said:


> Thanks, Steve. Forgive me for being unfamiliar with this. So the OliveTree Bible Study App is the (free?) basic program, and then you add modules to your library? Are the books/modules useable on all platforms (Windows, Android, iPad, Mac, etc.), or are they platform-specific? Are these books stored on your computer, or on a server like Amazon does with Kindle books? BTW, the FAQ was MIA. http://www.olivetree.com/help/faq
> 
> To add, this Q/A page is helpful for Windows. Windows Desktop â€“ Device â€“ Olive Tree Help Center



It began as an app for mobile devices but now appears to be available for Mac and PC as well. You do indeed download the program for free. There are a number of free Bibles and books that are always available along with some like this one that are made available for free for a limited time.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 30, 2014)

I did get an email re the NKJV. I have the free Bible Study app, and there are loads of free Bibles (besides the ones you pay for, though which often are given away free), plus many other study modules you pay for, such as major commentaries, Hebrew and Greek texts, some of which occasionally are given free as specials, plus a large free section.

They even give away free (not allowed to sell it) the 1984 NIV (for those interested), but you have to buy the 2011 (9.99 I think), and ask customer service to put the '84 in your account (which I did for my wife).

I think there is a new version of the Bible Study app, which works better than the old one, which hogged a lot of CPU activity (I use a 13" MacBook Air with a 27" Thunderbolt Display, though they have PC and other tablet Bible Study apps also).


----------

